# Make your own MP3 player



## Del80y (Dec 9, 2005)

I found a cool link as to how to make your own MP3 play for as little as $50.

http://web.media.mit.edu/~ladyada/make/minty/index.html

Isnt that a cool looking gadget. It makes the iPod look like an amstard.


----------



## kronus (Apr 15, 2004)

Maybe I could gut my player and mount it in a pocket multimeter body! Great find!


----------

